# Two-Headed Snake



## News Bot (Oct 31, 2009)

*Published On:* 31-Oct-09 09:36 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

[video=youtube;MkmtodFQbQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkmtodFQbQM[/video] on a 2-headed snake found in Illinois. They misidentify it as a watersnake, though. It's a juvenile ratsnake. 







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

clearly the front head is the driver if there was more video footage it would be interesting to see if the side head had any brain or motor function 
as seems to not be able to contol muscle direction there was no eye movement or tongue in that short footage so longer footage woululd give more info
but seems to be more of an attatchment rather than having any motor skills to the body as from memory the aussie one had dual control and generally two headed pythons can have an alternate feeding but it dosent seem that the head is even able to be fed or if there would be an openlung/throat ( dont know if correct terminology) into the main body to be fed 
really looked more like an extra limb/ head with no motor skills and the front head was indeed the correct part to the body


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 14, 2012)

wow thats interesting.. in other cases of 2headed snakes do they live long? are there any adults like this??


----------



## saintanger (Dec 14, 2012)

there is a 3 year old 2 headed albino kingsnake in a ukrain zoo. both heads eat and respond. there are videos of it on the net if you google it.


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 14, 2012)

I got excited about a new thread only to find out it's over 3 years old.
Disappointed.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't worry you can still post your opiuon.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 14, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Don't worry you can still post your opiuon.



just a tip mate don't take it the wrong way but when you type up a post notice all the little red lines under some words? i gather you know that means its spelt wrong , its really easy to fix just right click that word and a column should appear with a few options of words that are similar to what you've typed but spelt right just pick the right one  

its just that you keep wanting to be taken seriously , its a little hard for people to do that when your spelling "does" as "dose" (although thats just an entirely different word anyway ) and "opinion" as "opiuon" 

im far from a spelling or grammar nazi myself ( as is evident from my posts , im allergic to the full stop button and capital letters  ) but i do try to get the spelling right and give it a quick read over to make sure it makes sense


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 14, 2012)

Stop grave digging threads, There is probably some kind of rule against it. Surely.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Tanks for the tip. I do know how to spell I just don't normally worry about it that much ,unless its something like a name.
if you were wondering I did not realise that this thread was 3ys old ,I also did not know how old the thread about the two headed woma was either, there is no rule against posting on a thread that is more then 1 year old ,any user can post on any thread of any age so long as the thread has not been closed or deleted,


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 14, 2012)

Even though there's no "rule" against it buddy it's generally considered bad forum etiquette. In future maybe just try to take notice of dates next to threads you search? (There's no harm in looking, just maybe don't post)


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 14, 2012)

What if the old thread you find doesn't answer your question? Its just when someone starts a new thread that's been done before people are so quick to jump on the "use the search feature" band wagon, but if they bring up an old thread that's also an issue? So where is the line drawn?


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd say let's draw the line at redundant comments or statements. If someone needs to ask a question I think that's more than fair enough - however rejuvenating a 3-year-old thread for a comment like "Agreed" can be a little bit maddening.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry guys. I only found the two threads when I did a advanced search and they were one of the first results for 'two headed snake' so I kind of thought it was recent thread. Thanks for the advice. Next time I will take more notice in the dates instead of just making an assumption.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 14, 2012)

Just for future reference when you go into advanced search, down the bottom under additional options instead of searching all dates select 1 week, month, year, etc. If you are just wanting to gather info on two headed snakes it is fine to search all threads, but maybe refrain from posting.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. I did not see that. I normally just type in a title and that's it. Did not mean to do anything ,when I posted, to cause such a composition AKA annoyance.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention the search function goes on relevance not the most recent.  It does take a while to figure out but once you do it is awesome. Now when ever I have a question I just search for old posts. Also did you mean commotion instead of composition? If not I'm confused.


----------



## Jamesss (Dec 15, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> just a tip mate don't take it the wrong way but when you type up a post notice all the little red lines under some words? i gather you know that means its spelt wrong , its really easy to fix just right click that word and a column should appear with a few options of words that are similar to what you've typed but spelt right just pick the right one
> 
> its just that you keep wanting to be taken seriously , its a little hard for people to do that when your spelling "does" as "dose" (although thats just an entirely different word anyway ) and "opinion" as "opiuon"
> 
> im far from a spelling or grammar nazi myself ( as is evident from my posts , im allergic to the full stop button and capital letters  ) but i do try to get the spelling right and give it a quick read over to make sure it makes sense



Funny advice, because spelt is a type of flour, and the word you're looking for is spelled


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> Funny advice, because spelt is a type of flour, and the word you're looking for is spelled



Actually both versions are acceptable in British English. Spelled is the preferable one in American English. Both versions are interchangable. And yes spelt also refers to a flour.


----------



## Jamesss (Dec 15, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Actually both versions are acceptable in British English. Spelled is the preferable one in American English. Both versions are interchangable. And yes spelt also refers to a flour.



According to the Oxford yes, so I won't disagree with that, but in basically all situations spelled is the preferred & used spelling.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

There are dictionaries, other than the Oxford? 
For what its worth I agree and prefer to use spelled myself, I just thought it was unfair being called out on something that isn't technically incorrect.


----------



## Jamesss (Dec 15, 2012)

RedFox said:


> There are dictionaries, other than the Oxford?
> For what its worth I agree and prefer to use spelled myself, I just thought it was unfair being called out on something that isn't technically incorrect.


I wouldn't have bothered if he was doing anything other than correcting the spelling of a 13 year old


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 15, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> Funny advice, because spelt is a type of flour, and the word you're looking for is spelled


meh , its was just a little advice to a kid who wants to be taken seriously but doesn't take the time to make sure his posts make sense , he keeps confusing "does" with "dose" for crying out loud 

but a big thumbs up to you for finding whats wrong in my post , as i said im far from a spelling/grammar nazi myself but at least i try and make an effort so my posts are understandable ( at least i hope they are , most of the time ) 

ps im sure i got plenty of things wrong in this post and your welcome to nit pick  cuz i cuda rote ut ull lik dis n mde u av 2 disypha it ull


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 15, 2012)

Reprtiles4me, perhaps you should consider a couple of things.
1. When you start many threads on subjects that have been covered plenty of times other members find it annoying.
2. When you dig up old threads other members may find that annoying too.

Before you bump a 4 year old thread or start one, maybe you should consider if other forum members are actually interested.

I can understand that you are very interested in what you are putting out there but maybe you should consider that this isn't just about you. I encourage you to gain all the knowledge you can but a bit of research on your own behalf would save members from popping into threads that are old or repititeous. Cheers!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 15, 2012)

Some interesting points made on this thread but I think it has outlived its usefulness.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------

